# 6 meter Worlds in Vancouver BC



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not much going on in the racing forum here, but the new technology involved in regattas is impressive. The fleet is divided into 'Open' (modern boats with winged keels etc) and 'Classics' (some gorgeous woodies included)

*** Parental boasting warning***

Our son is crewing on the 6M 'New Sweden' (CAN 129) (actually a Vancouver boat), they are in third after two days, but have the most wins. Very exciting to watch and we are extremely proud of the whole crew. In a fleet with olympians and pros this crew of local amateurs is more than holding their own.

Dennis Conner is sailing in the 'Classics' fleet, as is the King of Spain. Chris Dickson is in town too.

This site:
https://6mworlds2017.sapsailing.com...:eventId=3fbe1757-652c-48d6-a7a5-3a611c82589b (page is a bit slow to load)

is keeping tabs on the event.. live leaderboard updates and a tracker that is live during the race but replay-able (and pause-able) afterwards. Very slick and a good way to observe the event if you can't be there.

http://6mvancouver2017.com/


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Pretty cool Faster...kudos to your son and the crew...proud papa indeed. But every parent is entitled to brag a bit on their kids.

A side note, love the classic 6 meter, and 8 meter boats.....just grace out on the water.


----------



## ecaldwel (Jul 11, 2004)

Small world... My daughter-in-law's family owns and is racing USA112 Ranger in the open division. Ranger is in her first race following an extensive 4 year rebuild. Interesting factoid is that Ted Turner skippered Ranger in several regattas in the late 70s after his America's Cup win. Totally uninteresting factoid is I helped my son's FIL trailer the boat cross country after he bought it.


----------



## ecaldwel (Jul 11, 2004)

SV Siren said:


> A side note, love the classic 6 meter, and 8 meter boats.....just grace out on the water.


Even beautiful on the inside. This is Ranger during her rebuild.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Nice article in the current (Sep/Oct 2017) Woodenboat about new and revamped 6's.
https://www.woodenboat.com/current-issue-woodenboat-magazine


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

So how did things go? Is every one happy with the results?

If I read the results correctly, your son's boat got second over all?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Arcb said:


> So how did things go? Is every one happy with the results?
> 
> If I read the results correctly, your son's boat got second over all?


Thanks Arc, yes they had a good day today, winding up with a solid 2nd place in the last race and ended up 2nd overall. They did catch a break when the former 2nd place boat was UFD (U flag disqualified... if the start is under a 'U' flag - a measure used to avoid multiple general recalls, any 'over earlys' are disqualified)

Nevertheless they sailed a darn good series. The eventual winner ended up with two wins (the second in the seventh race) Our boys had two wins in the first two days but were less consistent. They are happy, there's no shame in losing to the returning world champ Phillipe Durr of Switzerland. Adding to the sense of accomplishment is that many of the crew on the boats behind them were getting up to $1000/day to do the event. There were several past Olympians in the fleet as well. Names like Ron Holland, Russ Silvestri, Dennis Conner, Erik Bentzen - some sailing royalty there.

The Classics fleet was won by His Majesty the King of Spain, Don Juan Carlos.

They are celebrating tonight as I type... Very proud of the whole crew.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)




----------

